# New M&P what upgrade should I get



## kmaultsby (Apr 1, 2008)

I just got my M&P 9-mm a month ago and have put about 500 rounds into. I just love it. Also I just join IDPA waiting for my package to arrive. Anyway, what upgrades should I make to my M&P for IDPA competition. I have already purchase a Blade-Tech holster and mag poaches. Was thinking of getting Burwell regular trigger job 3.5lb not the competition which is 2.5lb. Front sight optic or keep it white dot? What is the advantage and dis-advantage? Rear sight fix or adjustable? Would like to here from other M&P shooters for suggestions.:smt1099


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

Buy another one so you will have a spare.:smt023


----------



## Aarolar (Dec 14, 2008)

More ammo to shoot!


----------

